
Help with Covid-19 and cancer research - doener
https://www.vodafone.co.uk/mobile/dreamlab
======
gus_massa
From the article: (It was my main doubt, but the answer was very difficult to
find.)

> _Will it drain my battery?_

> _Like any application, DreamLab will utilise battery power. DreamLab will
> only work when your device is charging, so your battery will not be
> drained._

By the way, it has a very nice dark pattern in the manage cookies popup. It
has no "Disallow all" button, but as soon as you disable on type of cookies it
shows a big red button that says "Allow all".

